# Anubis vs. Toilet Paper Roll



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Finally getting around to sorting through some videos I've taken, and I wanted to share. 






Featuring: Anubis ("Newbie"), a glimpse of Zombie, and the two of us - supplying commentary and dorky laughter.

Enjoy!


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

That's adorable. Your hedgehogs are so cute and funny and your commentary and dorky laughter were funny too.


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

Hahaha such a cutie


----------



## ktdid (Aug 7, 2012)

LOL! That's adorable!


----------



## MissMel (Sep 1, 2012)

That is so cute! Aww haha.. and I love how Zombie actually does look like a zombie! A cute one though. Adorable


----------



## Tym4myself (Jul 17, 2012)

SO adorable!! Thank you for sharing! It seemed like everyone was awake in there...was it night time when you video'd this?


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Glad everyone likes the vid! 

It was evening, we put the girls back in their cages (there were actually four of them in the playpen) and fed everyone right after. The sound of food being scooped into bowls is always their signal to come out, then it's a cacophony of crunching in there.


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

So cute! :lol: 

Ever since getting the TP tube stuck on her head during her first encounter, Petunia will have nothing to do with them. :roll:


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Anubis is crazy about them, she obviously enjoys it. Nym is even worse! She's a lot better at getting them off than Anubis, though.


----------



## bugster (Aug 18, 2012)

Soooo CUTE!  :lol:


----------



## artistshrugged (Sep 5, 2012)

Oh my goodness they are so playful and adorable!


----------

